# Ball Markers



## drdel (Mar 17, 2015)

It seems that ball-markers are getting bigger.

My Pro-shop now sell markers that are the size of casino chips ! In fact in my GM mag this month the 'give-away' is some zero friction tees and a GM logo'd 'casino chip' size ball marker.

I though the idea of marking your ball was to prevent there being an obstacle on the green and so a small discrete marker was the best!  I doubt green-keepers would want these lumps pressed down:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Seriously ?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 17, 2015)

if you yhink they're big, you wanna see what I use :thup:


----------



## Tongo (Mar 17, 2015)

drdel said:



			It seems that ball-markers are getting bigger.

My Pro-shop now sell markers that are the size of casino chips ! In fact in my GM mag this month the 'give-away' is some zero friction tees and a GM logo'd 'casino chip' size ball marker.

I though the idea of marking your ball was to prevent there being an obstacle on the green and so a small discrete marker was the best!  I doubt green-keepers would want these lumps pressed down:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I kind of see what you're saying. I have a couple of small club logo markers and one of those tiny white things that used to pop onto the bottom of a glove. The poker chip markers are a bit ostentatious for me.


----------



## john0 (Mar 17, 2015)

Gareth said:



			if you yhink they're big, you wanna see what I use :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think we need a pic gareth......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I kind of see what you're saying. I have a couple of small club logo markers and one of those tiny white things that used to pop onto the bottom of a glove. The poker chip markers are a bit ostentatious for me and surely a ball hitting one of them would be thrown off line?
		
Click to expand...

Then ask the person to move the marker ?

What's ostentatious about a plastic marker a bit bigger ?!


----------



## drdel (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then ask the person to move the marker ?

What's ostentatious about a plastic marker a bit bigger ?!
		
Click to expand...

My post was only an idle comment as HID is watch soaps !!

The guys I play with aren't that accurate so even if I moved it a 'putter's head width off-line there's still a fair chance their put is going to hit it and then they'll moan about the deflection.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 17, 2015)

I always use my GM poker chip, but I always ask my PP if it's in their line I can change it for a smaller one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

drdel said:



			My post was only an idle comment as HID is watch soaps !!

The guys I play with aren't that accurate so even if I moved it a 'putter's head width off-line there's still a fair chance their put is going to hit it and then they'll moan about the deflection.
		
Click to expand...

Then move it two ?!  If they hit a marker off line then there is only one person at fault


----------



## Tongo (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then ask the person to move the marker ?

What's ostentatious about a plastic marker a bit bigger ?!
		
Click to expand...

Ostentatious:

1) characterized by or given to pretentious or conspicuous show in an attempt to impress others. 

2) intended to attract notice. 


A poker chip? Why? I'd say that is there to attract attention.


----------



## drdel (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then move it two ?!  If they hit a marker off line then there is only one person at fault
		
Click to expand...

Okay - you win I'll get back in my box :lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Ostentatious:

1) characterized by or given to pretentious or conspicuous show in an attempt to impress others. 

2) intended to attract notice. 


A poker chip? Why? I'd say that is there to attract attention.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly don't use any of mine to "attract attention" or "impress anyone" 

Use them to mark my ball and like the look of them


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2015)

i used to use a $500 poker chip, everyone complain about it, now i use the GM poker chip and no one says a word


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 17, 2015)

I thought this years is actually smaller than the last GM freebie.


----------



## KenL (Mar 17, 2015)

I have 2 in my pocket.  Use a big Un when far away but only use a small one when close to the hole or anywhere near someone's line.


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

A playing partner uses one occasionally and I think its ignorant, there is no need for anything that big and I always think of it as little man syndrome or gamesmanship. Trouble is it works against him as in the past have got him to move it three or four times until he gets peed off and replaces it for something normal sized, on a long putt you can easily be two or three putter head lengths out and risk hitting it.


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 17, 2015)

I always use a poker chip, I have quite a few. Some from courses, some from casinos. Many different colours so just use a colour that matches my mood that day. Easy to spot too ;-)


----------



## 3565 (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			A playing partner uses one occasionally and I think its ignorant, there is no need for anything that big and I always think of it as little man syndrome or gamesmanship. Trouble is it works against him as in the past have got him to move it three or four times until he gets peed off and replaces it for something normal sized, on a long putt you can easily be two or three putter head lengths out and risk hitting it.
		
Click to expand...

I do the same, I ask them to keep goin until it's out of my eyeline as its distracting while I'm putting if it's on or near my line, unlike the 'normal' small ones. 

We we could start a thread of poker chip markers causes slow play :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			A playing partner uses one occasionally and I think its ignorant, there is no need for anything that big and I always think of it as little man syndrome or gamesmanship. Trouble is it works against him as in the past have got him to move it three or four times until he gets peed off and replaces it for something normal sized, on a long putt you can easily be two or three putter head lengths out and risk hitting it.
		
Click to expand...

Are you being serious? 

Ignorant ? Gamesmanship ? 

It's just a ball marker


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

3565 said:



			I do the same, I ask them to keep goin until it's out of my eyeline as its distracting while I'm putting if it's on or near my line, unlike the 'normal' small ones. 

We we could start a thread of poker chip markers causes slow play :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Well the people with these monstrosities  are contributing to slow play, I had a spell of asking him to move it a few times then saying take your putt first as its putting me off, noticed lately he has changed to a normal sized marker so good work there! what's wrong with the old FJ thin 10p sized markers that came with a glove?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a Gleneagles ball marker but it is the same size as a poker chip


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you being serious? 

Ignorant ? Gamesmanship ? 

It's just a ball marker
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am being serious with my putt, they either replace it with something sensible or take their putt first if its in my eye line.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I have a Gleneagles ball marker but it is the same size as a poker chip
		
Click to expand...

I pick one up from every course I vist 

Mainly use two when playing - one from RCP and a limited edition one from Woburn


----------



## Robobum (Mar 17, 2015)

Your crap putting is down to a marker?
If you can't hit your putt within a putters head length of your chosen line then you should give up. If you are that far off line, the poker chip might knock it back towards the hole for you.

Don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Yes I am being serious with my putt, they either replace it with something sensible or take their putt first if its in my eye line.
		
Click to expand...

How is it being ignorant though ? Or gamesmanship ?

I will ask a marker to be moved from my line regardless of size. 

Never witnessed one single person in the years I have been playing ask for a pokerchip marker to be replaced due to ignorance or gamesmanship

And contributing to slow play :rofl:


----------



## Robobum (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Yes I am being serious with my putt, they either replace it with something sensible or take their putt first if its in my eye line.
		
Click to expand...

It'd be a no from me. 

Your turn, suck it up and putt.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			A playing partner uses one occasionally and I think its ignorant, there is no need for anything that big and I always think of it as little man syndrome or gamesmanship. Trouble is it works against him as in the past have got him to move it three or four times until he gets peed off and replaces it for something normal sized, on a long putt you can easily be two or three putter head lengths out and risk hitting it.
		
Click to expand...

Just move it a club length, simples. Not sure how it is ignorant though, I'd love to know how marking your ball so your opponent can play his ball is ignorant.HHHHmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## the smiling assassin (Mar 17, 2015)

I've a 125th anniversary disc from my old club. I use the coin sized insert as my marker.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How is it being ignorant though ? Or gamesmanship ?

I will ask a marker to be moved from my line regardless of size. 

Never witnessed one single person in the years I have been playing ask for a pokerchip marker to be replaced due to ignorance or gamesmanship

And contributing to slow play :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Markw said:



			Yes I am being serious with my putt, they either replace it with something sensible or take their putt first if its in my eye line.
		
Click to expand...

But then they are playing out of turn and you are asking them to breach. 

I'd say get over yourself and then on the next hole be really childish and mark it with a pitch mark repairer stuck in the ground. I carry a fake dog poo with me, and every now and then with new playing partners will mark my ball with it.  The rules do not state it has to be a small marker, just that you should mark your ball and a player may request you move it in order they can play their putt.


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Robobum said:



			It'd be a no from me. 

Your turn, suck it up and putt.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine, you'd be moving it 4 or five times!


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Your crap putting is down to a marker?
If you can't hit your putt within a putters head length of your chosen line then you should give up. If you are that far off line, the poker chip might knock it back towards the hole for you.

Don't sweat the small stuff!
		
Click to expand...

My putting is obviously crap! I cant guarantee that a 40ft putt wont be less than a foot out, any tips as your obviously a low handicap putting machine?


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2015)

I used a poker chip for a while, until someone said it was in their eyeline and could I move it. "Of course;" says I, "Where will I move it to?". " Your pocket!" came the reply!
I had to laugh.
I now use a Cuban 3 pesos coin, always facing heads up.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Well the people with these monstrosities  are contributing to slow play, I had a spell of asking him to move it a few times then saying take your putt first as its putting me off, noticed lately he has changed to a normal sized marker so good work there! what's wrong with the old FJ thin 10p sized markers that came with a glove?
		
Click to expand...

PP's ball marker putting you off?? Is it a normal casino chip (the small round one about 3cm diameter) or one of the great big rectangle ones that James Bond plays Punto Banco with?

If its the latter you may have a point.


----------



## Lump (Mar 17, 2015)

If I'm close to the hole I'll use a traditional marker, if I'm a good distance away I'll use my poker chip Ryder cup marker, simply so its more obvious to my PP's where I'm playing from and not to walk on the line of the putt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2015)

Usually carry a couple of poker chip sized markers ans they are so quick and easy to find in the pocket but will have a couple of standard sized ones just in case any of the PP's get sniffy or complain it's in their line


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			That's fine, you'd be moving it 4 or five times!
		
Click to expand...

A rules referee would more than likely tell you to get a move on as your actions would be holding up play. 

The marker will be out of the line of your putt - that's all it needs to be.


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Break90 said:



			PP's ball marker putting you off?? Is it a normal casino chip (the small round one about 3cm diameter) or one of the great big rectangle ones that James Bond plays Punto Banco with?

If its the latter you may have a point.
		
Click to expand...

Its not so much it putting me off, if they are within 3 ft of hole in my line and I have a long putt then I don't want my ball hitting it as 8-12 inches left or right might not be enough, why not use something sensible to mark your ball?


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Lump said:



			If I'm close to the hole I'll use a traditional marker, if I'm a good distance away I'll use my poker chip Ryder cup marker, simply so its more obvious to my PP's where I'm playing from and not to walk on the line of the putt
		
Click to expand...

That's the sensible answer, I think there's a few that just like arguing here, its a hobby to them.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			My putting is obviously crap! I cant guarantee that a 40ft putt wont be less than a foot out, any tips as your obviously a low handicap putting machine?
		
Click to expand...

If your putt is a foot off line, it ain't going in the hole so what does hitting a marker matter??

I use other ball markers as an aim reference point - if I just miss that marker on the right it should be perfect.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 17, 2015)

I've started using a 1966 12-sided "thrupenny bit" (three penny). For the youngsters on here it looks very like this 
	


On on a slightly different tack: who's superstitious about their marker. Never have been until I found this amongst a box of my old Mum's bits n bobs. It's now become my lucky charm.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I have a Gleneagles ball marker but it is the same size as a poker chip
		
Click to expand...

Chris is that the heavy metal ones in black and Gold? they are really nice.

If it is that one I hope you know the centre piece is magnetic and in actual fact is the actual ball marker about the size of a 10p. You can use the big one as well, or anything come to think of it.
Brian Barnes and the can of beer marker anyone?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			That's the sensible answer, I think there's a few that just like arguing here, its a hobby to them.
		
Click to expand...

So if they use a poker chip marker for longer putts then they are no longer ignorant or using gamesmanship ?!

As for arguing remember it's yiurself that accused people who used them as being ignorant.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey up, there all chipping in now:rofl:

my mate uses a poker chip just for that fact that he hopes it puts players off. Some players do do it. 

The post by Bratty made me laugh, and all poker players should take note........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2015)

I just do whatever my partners want. Usually put a poker chip down but happy to use a small coin or small marker. It's no big deal is it and even the smaller ones can be deemed to be interfering with a players line so I don't think the size is a great problem


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

3565 said:



			Hey up, there all chipping in now:rofl:

my mate uses a poker chip just for that fact that he hopes it puts players off. Some players do do it. 

The post by Bratty made me laugh, and all poker players should take note........
		
Click to expand...

A few at our club have admitted to it, seems extreme to me to try and gain an advantage!


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So if they use a poker chip marker for longer putts then they are no longer ignorant or using gamesmanship ?!

As for arguing remember it's yiurself that accused people who used them as being ignorant.
		
Click to expand...

Of course not, they can use a manhole cover if they are not in my line. Its ignorant putting down a poker chip when you know its in someone's line which is what happens, followed by the gormless ' do you want me to move it'


----------



## Robobum (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			A few at our club have admitted to it, seems extreme to me to try and gain an advantage!
		
Click to expand...

 You seem easily bugged Mark, search for the historic standing position thread......you'll cream your pants!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Of course not, they can use a manhole cover if they are not in my line. Its ignorant putting down a poker chip when you know its in someone's line which is what happens, followed by the gormless ' do you want me to move it'
		
Click to expand...

So you wouldn't want a small marker moved if it was on your line ?!


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you wouldn't want a small marker moved if it was on your line ?!
		
Click to expand...

Probably but I know if I hit it, it wont knock my ball of course.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Its not so much it putting me off, if they are within 3 ft of hole in my line and I have a long putt then I don't want my ball hitting it as 8-12 inches left or right might not be enough, why not use something sensible to mark your ball?
		
Click to expand...

As they are available for purchase at many pro-shops nowadays, marketed as 'ball-markers', how are they not sensible? They're being used for exactly the purpose they are designed for. 

If it's in your way ask for it to be moved, if its not just get on with it, you're slowing the game down.........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Break90 said:



			As they are available for purchase at many pro-shops nowadays, marketed as 'ball-markers', how are they not sensible? They're being used for exactly the purpose they are designed for. 

If it's in your way ask for it to be moved, if its not just get on with it, you're slowing the game down.........
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct sensible answer :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Probably but I know if I hit it, it wont knock my ball of course.
		
Click to expand...

A small marker would more than likely knock your ball offline 

So you would need to have the marker moved regardless of what size it is 

So it's a pathetic statement to call someone ignorant for putting down a pokerchip marker when there is minimal difference to a small marker


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2015)

Im still searching for that dead Hippo that I wanted to use a few years back....
Funnily enough, I'm struggling....
I have no problem with poker chips, personally I think they're too big and bulky but if someone wants to use one that's OK....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Probably but I know if I hit it, it wont knock my ball of course.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it will, especially if the marker is near the hole and the ball is losing speed


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 17, 2015)

I have been fitted for one..It is as big as dustbin lid, and my handicap has tumbled down..


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Robobum said:



			You seem easily bugged Mark, search for the historic standing position thread......you'll cream your pants!! 

Click to expand...

Not in the slightest, very chilled especially on the golf course. The main issue I have is someone sticking down a poker chip, when directly in my line on any length putt. they know its in my line so after I've messed about with them a few times moving it they soon get the message!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Not in the slightest, very chilled especially on the golf course. The main issue I have is someone sticking down a poker chip, when directly in my line on any length putt. they know its in my line so after I've messed about with them a few times moving it they soon get the message!
		
Click to expand...

The message I would get is "don't play with him again, he's being an arse for no reason"


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A small marker would more than likely knock your ball offline 

So you would need to have the marker moved regardless of what size it is 

So it's a pathetic statement to call someone ignorant for putting down a pokerchip marker when there is minimal difference to a small marker
		
Click to expand...

You're saying that the 1mm FJ glove ball marker would affect the ball the same as a 4-5mm poker chip?


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Not in the slightest, very chilled especially on the golf course. The main issue I have is someone sticking down a poker chip, when directly in my line on any length putt. they know its in my line so after I've messed about with them a few times moving it they soon get the message!
		
Click to expand...

If you have an 'issue' with poker chip markers, how can you be so chilled on the golf course when playing someone who uses one?..Just asking..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			You're saying that the 1mm FJ glove ball barker would affect the ball the same as a 4-5mm poker chip?
		
Click to expand...

What am I saying is your actions towards someone who uses a pokerchip maker is quite sad really and as been said would just point to you acting an arse on the green and contributing to slow play 

No one has ever hit my marker when playing because I ensure its not on their line - that according to you makes me ignorant.


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			If you have an 'issue' with poker chip markers, how can you be so chilled on the golf course when playing someone who uses one?..Just asking..
		
Click to expand...

Easy, I pick my playing partners, luckily the regular playing partners are sensible good golfers, with no need for gimmicks, gamesmanship or the like, one I regularly play uses a Â£2 coin but if its in my line places a 5p as a matter of course which I expect the majority of decent golfers would do.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Not in the slightest, very chilled especially on the golf course. The main issue I have is someone sticking down a poker chip, when directly in my line on any length putt. they know its in my line so after I've messed about with them a few times moving it they soon get the message!
		
Click to expand...

How do they know its on your line? Unless your greens are perfectly flat there are multiple lines for a putt depending on pace. 

if (you think) it's on the line you intend your ball to take to get to the hole, ask for it to be moved. 

Thinking about it, most golfers I know (myself included), would proactively ask you if its ok to mark directly behind the ball,, and be more than happy to move the marker in either direction so it;s not on your intended line.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 17, 2015)

How many times in your 4ball does anyone get asked to move their marker? Once or twice in a round max??!!

"Can you move it 1 (or 2) to the left please mate"

All pretty straight forward and hassle free


----------



## Crow (Mar 17, 2015)

Funny how some, seemingly innocuous, threads can really ignite peoples passions.


----------



## john0 (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A rules referee would more than likely tell you to get a move on as your actions would be holding up play.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have many rules referees on the course for comps at your place?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

john0 said:



			Do you have many rules referees on the course for comps at your place?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - the players


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

john0 said:



			Do you have many rules referees on the course for comps at your place?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, if you determine that the ball marker is interfering then you is the referee!


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow, serious debate about ball markers...

Incidentally I don't use a poker chip, they're mahoosive.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2015)

Someone placing a large ball marker behind their ball when obviously on my line and not even saying, "sorry is that on your line?" would probably annoy me.
However, someone using any size marker and showing consideration on the green, ensuring it's off my line  and I couldn't care less.
That's all there is to it for me.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 17, 2015)

Note to self....

Make sure you use a Poker chip as a marker whenever playing a match against MarkW - and keep using it! He'll be a mental wreck by about the 12th! I think I got one at the Kings of Distance day.

I do like the comment to Bratty though...I, "Where will I move it to?". " Your pocket!" came the reply! :rofl:


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			Wow, serious debate about ball markers...

Incidentally I don't use a poker chip, they're mahoosive.
		
Click to expand...

You're not a 'look at me' person then?


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			You're not a 'look at me' person then?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know, I do sport flame red trousers now and again.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 17, 2015)

I really, really can't believe the OP has received 71 replies. The whole topic is a non-discussion.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 17, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Note to self....

Make sure you use a Poker chip as a marker whenever playing a match against MarkW - and keep using it! He'll be a mental wreck by about the 12th! I think I got one at the Kings of Distance day.

I do like the comment to Bratty though...I, "Where will I move it to?". " Your pocket!" came the reply! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

and he will ask you to move it ten to the left/right if you do.......I would as well :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Exactly, if you determine that the ball marker is interfering then you is the referee!
		
Click to expand...

Only with area of intended swing or line of play. Not for "psychological stress" because you can still see it.


----------



## Markw (Mar 17, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Only with area of intended swing or line of play. Not for "psychological stress" because you can still see it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I will determine that!


----------



## One Planer (Mar 17, 2015)

On the left is what I use:







On the right is a 2p coin


----------



## Region3 (Mar 17, 2015)

Markw said:



			Yeah, I will determine that!
		
Click to expand...

Do you use the same argument when a sprinkler head is within 6" of your line just off the green?


----------



## DanFST (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't use a poker chip, i'm not a knob!

I'll use whatever coin is in my pocket. Had one that attached to my hat, but it became a faff.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2015)

I bought 2 poker chip ball markers mementos from royal cinque ports and royal at George's recently. They're really quite clever, with a smaller disk magnetically embedded in the larger. 

I just wanted to check at which small minded, judgmental, lack of social nicety pigeon hole I was being put into. 

Is it the 'look at me golfer' or the general 'I'm a knob' in all things? 

Are these categories distinct, or is there some cross over?


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 18, 2015)

Who would have thought something so innocuous could cause such outrage! 

I use a large, poker chip style ball marker...it causes no issues whatsoever. If someone wants me to move it, I do. The whole point of marking your ball is to use something you can see.  If you are trying to read the line from behind the hole, then you have more chance of seeing a poker chip marker to help.  How often, seriously, do you and PP's have a putt over the same line etc that using a large ball marker causes issues?


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 18, 2015)

Poker chip for me also.....and I actually prefer it when others use them as  can easily see where everyone is on the green before I start trampling all over their lines!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 18, 2015)

DanFST said:



			I don't use a poker chip, i'm not a knob!
		
Click to expand...

I dare you to take a vote on it.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll use whatever I pull out of the bag first.. I have a couple of the small enamel ones that I prefer, but I also have 2/3 poker chip ones that I use on occasion.. Never had any complaints, but there has been some lighthearted mickey taking due to their size..

Bearing in mind that I've seen people use tees and pitch mark repairers, I'm not sure that a poker chip is really a problem...


----------



## Slab (Mar 18, 2015)

casino chips are just the latest fad (probably aided by a rise in the popularity of poker) and it'll move on to something else sooner or later

although if we are going to be using this size of ball marker for a while I'd much rather it wasn't based on the design of a poker chip... much better would be a flattened golf ball design on the chip


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 18, 2015)

wow.

It seems there really is nothing in the game of golf that doesn't have the capacity to cause an argument with uptight golfers.

Madness.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 18, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			wow.

It seems there really is nothing in the game of golf that doesn't have the capacity to cause an argument with uptight golfers.

Madness.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me started on putter grips with a ball sucker on the end...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 18, 2015)

therod said:



			I bought 2 poker chip ball markers mementos from royal cinque ports and royal at George's recently. They're really quite clever, with a smaller disk magnetically embedded in the larger. 

I just wanted to check at which small minded, judgmental, lack of social nicety pigeon hole I was being put into. 

Is it the 'look at me golfer' or the general 'I'm a knob' in all things? 

Are these categories distinct, or is there some cross over?
		
Click to expand...

cunning design idea and plan there you can adapt which group you want to be in on a daily basis!


----------



## matchrat (Mar 18, 2015)

I use whatever I have in my pocket - usually a coin. I sometimes do a bit of gamesmanship by using random objects as my marker in matchplay. Things i've marked with include lighter, fag packet, pocket fluff, leaf, stick, putter, wedge, hat. Would like to use a nice ball marker but I always lose them.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2015)

matchrat said:



			I use whatever I have in my pocket - usually a coin. I sometimes do a bit of gamesmanship by using random objects as my marker in matchplay. Things i've marked with include lighter, fag packet, pocket fluff, leaf, stick, putter, wedge, hat. Would like to use a nice ball marker but I always lose them.
		
Click to expand...

in all seriousness, how is this gamesmanship?  Are people really put off by something as stupid as a ball marker? Are there really people that weak out there? Life is full of surprises eh?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2015)

I am not a fan of the poker chips, too big and clumsy, but they don't bother me if others want to use them. I guess the problem is that they are quite eye catching and may distract in comparison to the standard style of marker which tends to be more subtle. If one is in your line then just ask the person to move it, excessively so if it really catches your eye. Not something I get hett up about though.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 18, 2015)

Lets be honest...if a ball marker really distracts you from putting, you have bigger issues


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 18, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			in all seriousness, how is this gamesmanship?  Are people really put off by something as stupid as a ball marker? Are there really people that weak out there? Life is full of surprises eh?
		
Click to expand...

I think i would find it funny. Especially if teh pocket fluff blew away!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Lets be honest...if a ball marker really distracts you from putting, you have bigger issues
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine Montgomery's reaction in his heyday if someone used one? There was very little that didn't distract him when he hit a bad shot. He would have exploded.


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 18, 2015)

Always good to have something there to nudge a ball back on its intended line on the longer putts


----------



## matchrat (Mar 18, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			in all seriousness, how is this gamesmanship?  Are people really put off by something as stupid as a ball marker? Are there really people that weak out there? Life is full of surprises eh?
		
Click to expand...

Not put off by what it is visually but whether I'm allowed to mark with it in the first place. They start thinking about the weird marker rather their tricky lag put. No idea if it actually works just prefer to call it planned gamesmanship rather than being useless and not having a marker on me

Also wondered if you can mark with anything could you hire an attractive young lady to be your marker? - I imagine I would find that distracting


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2015)

matchrat said:



			Also wondered if you can mark with anything could you hire an attractive young lady to be your marker? - I imagine I would find that distracting
		
Click to expand...

Now that is an entirely different thread. Good one though. Frankly at that point my golf would become irrelevant and I wouldn't care.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2015)

Tongo said:



			The poker chip markers are a bit ostentatious for me.
		
Click to expand...

^^^This

Besides - I think that when you mark your ball on the green the marker should be as inconspicuous as possible to avoid distracting other players.  Poker chips are anything but.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			^^^This

Besides - I think that when you mark your ball on the green the marker should be as inconspicuous as possible to avoid distracting other players.  Poker chips are anything but.
		
Click to expand...

Conforming to the Historical Marking Protocol?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 18, 2015)

I usually use a tee or any coin I have in my pocket.
I once marked with a pound coin,one of my PP (not really a golfer) picked it up with a big smile on his face 'nice one I've just found a quid' 

True story.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			^^^This

Besides - I think that when you mark your ball on the green the marker should be as inconspicuous as possible to avoid distracting other players.  Poker chips are anything but.
		
Click to expand...

If you are distracted by a pokerchip marker that says more about your issues than the marker itself


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2015)

We have pretty small greens at our club - I'd guess at around 6 or 700 square foot on average.........and a 3cm diameter chip is too big!!??

Haha


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2015)

didsbury_duffer said:



			I really, really can't believe the OP has received 71 replies. The whole topic is a non-discussion.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it's a non-discussion - seems more to do with consideration (or lack of) to other players.  It's obvious that a poker chip ball marker will be more conspicuous than a traditional one, and therefore potentially more distracting to other players and likely to need moved more often, so why use one?  Forget about the 'I like it - me me' mentality and just use a traditional size ball marker and no-one will have anything to worry about.

But I suppose you'd expect me to say that.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 18, 2015)

I find poker chips a bit unnecessary but as pointed out to me by my mate, they are easy to see when you have marked your ball and lining up a long putt.

I hate courses that only have poker chip markers left in the shop.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			^^^This

Besides - I think that when you mark your ball on the green the marker should be as inconspicuous as possible to avoid distracting other players.  Poker chips are anything but.
		
Click to expand...

But that fits your stereotype. You're always banging on about 'folk who draw attention to themselves' or 'folk who are different'.

As previously stated I use a poker chip sometimes, if the feeling takes me. I don't consider myself ostentatious.

If I was in anyway judgemental, I would suppose that a round with you would be as much fun as root canal surgery, what with the being told where to stand and the being told with what to mark my ball.. 

It's lucky that I'm not so presumptuous


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not sure it's a non-discussion - seems more to do with consideration (or lack of) to other players.  It's obvious that a poker chip ball marker will be more conspicuous than a traditional one, and therefore potentially more distracting to other players and likely to need moved more often, so why use one?  Forget about the 'I like it - me me' mentality and just use a traditional size ball marker and no-one will have anything to worry about.

But I suppose you'd expect me to say that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to bite. What's a traditional ball marking size?

I'm all for poker chips. I realy struggle to see tiny ball markers when walking around a green. With a poker chip, i see it easily and know I won't stand on anyones line. Thatsm: much more considerate to other players than trampling all over their line.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not sure it's a non-discussion - seems more to do with consideration (or lack of) to other players.  It's obvious that a poker chip ball marker will be more conspicuous than a traditional one, and therefore potentially more distracting to other players and likely to need moved more often, so why use one?  Forget about the 'I like it - me me' mentality and just use a traditional size ball marker and no-one will have anything to worry about.

But I suppose you'd expect me to say that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm extremely considerate to my FC and not once has anyone ever had an issue with me using my pokerchip 

I don't judge you because you want people to stand in a certain position so don't judge me or others who use a pokerchip marker - because none of them I have met fit into the category you have pigeon holed them into 

please refrain from acusing people on here.


----------



## Markw (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not sure it's a non-discussion - seems more to do with consideration (or lack of) to other players.  It's obvious that a poker chip ball marker will be more conspicuous than a traditional one, and therefore potentially more distracting to other players and likely to need moved more often, so why use one?  Forget about the 'I like it - me me' mentality and just use a traditional size ball marker and no-one will have anything to worry about.

But I suppose you'd expect me to say that.
		
Click to expand...

It does seem there are a few inconsiderate golfers on here! like yourself I use a small marker, actually 10p sized and very thin(Saved all the FJ glove ball markers) and pressed down quite firmly you could putt over it but of course if anywhere near some ones line I ask them if it needs to be moved while placing it. You have got to be some kind of tool to place a poker chip on someone's line and casually walk off without saying anything as I've seen happen. A couple of us pointed to the error of his ways and now he is reformed, he was actually quite new to the game so didn't realise the etiquette.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 18, 2015)

Markw said:



			It does seem there are a few inconsiderate golfers on here! like yourself I use a small marker, actually 10p sized and very thin(Saved all the FJ glove ball markers) and pressed down quite firmly you could putt over it but of course if anywhere near some ones line I ask them if it needs to be moved while placing it. You have got to be some kind of tool to place a poker chip on someone's line and casually walk off without saying anything as I've seen happen. A couple of us pointed to the error of his ways and now he is reformed, he was actually quite new to the game so didn't realise the etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

So he wouldn't have been a tool if he had put a non poker chip on someones line and walked off?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I'm going to bite. What's a traditional ball marking size?
		
Click to expand...

 Not buying that you don't know what a traditional sized ball marker looks like


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

If you are pressing down on your coin enough to the point that a ball can roll over it then you are making an indentation in the green and possibly damaging the green by you actions - extremely inconsiderate to the course and your fellow golfers.

And the player you are talking about isn't bejng a tool because he is using a pokerchip - he is being a tool putting a marker on someone's line regardless of the size of his marker.

But I'm sure you will be able to point to anywhere in the lines of etiquette in regards "pokerchip" makers


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2015)

Markw said:



			It does seem there are a few inconsiderate golfers on here! like yourself I use a small marker, actually 10p sized and very thin(Saved all the FJ glove ball markers) and pressed down quite firmly you could putt over it but of course if anywhere near some ones line I ask them if it needs to be moved while placing it. You have got to be some kind of tool to place a poker chip on someone's line and casually walk off without saying anything as I've seen happen. A couple of us pointed to the error of his ways and now he is reformed, he was actually quite new to the game so didn't realise the etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

Tools??!!

Still sure you're calm and easy going out there?!


----------



## Markw (Mar 18, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			So he wouldn't have been a tool if he had put a non poker chip on someones line and walked off?
		
Click to expand...

Off course he would, but I've not experienced that.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not buying that you don't know what a traditional sized ball marker looks like 

Click to expand...

I've played with people who use poker chips, coins, little markers from gloves, and various other things. No consensus at all, and that comes from people who have been playing 30 odd years. My question was more a case of : was there a time when everyone used the same. If so, what did they use? If not, how can it be traditional?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm extremely considerate to my FC and not once has anyone ever had an issue with me using my pokerchip 

I don't judge you because you want people to stand in a certain position so don't judge me or others who use a pokerchip marker - because none of them I have met fit into the category you have pigeon holed them into 

please refrain from acusing people on here.
		
Click to expand...

Not accusing anyone - just pointing out that large ball markers can be distracting for some and can waste time having them moved - when they are really just not necessary.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2015)

Markw said:



			It does seem there are a few inconsiderate golfers on here! like yourself I use a small marker, actually 10p sized and very thin(Saved all the FJ glove ball markers) and pressed down quite firmly you could putt over it but of course if anywhere near some ones line I ask them if it needs to be moved while placing it. You have got to be some kind of tool to place a poker chip on someone's line and casually walk off without saying anything as I've seen happen. A couple of us pointed to the error of his ways and now he is reformed, he was actually quite new to the game so didn't realise the etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

There is no breach etiquette  

Do you find yourself getting angry at many everyday things ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Markw said:



			Off course he would, but I've not experienced that.
		
Click to expand...

So only people using "pokerchip" markers will mark and just walk away ?!


----------



## Soft hands (Mar 18, 2015)

Can someone explain to me, how if the poker chip is not on your line is it distracting?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not accusing anyone - just pointing out that large ball markers can be distracting for some and can waste time having them moved - when they are really just not necessary.
		
Click to expand...

And I have never ever witnessed anyone get distracted by a ball marker regardless of size 

If someone does then that as I said earlier says more about them.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2015)

I also don't really want anyone asking "do you want that moved?"

If I want it moved, I'll politely ask. I don't really want you blurting out the question whilst I'm reading the putt to establish whether the marker is on my line in the first place.


----------



## Markw (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you are pressing down on your coin enough to the point that a ball can roll over it then you are making an indentation in the green and possibly damaging the green by you actions - extremely inconsiderate to the course and your fellow golfers.
		
Click to expand...

Haha you do make me laugh, placing a 1mm marker firmly to mark a ball...  'damaging the green by you actions - extremely inconsiderate to the course and your fellow golfers'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Markw said:



			Haha you do make me laugh, placing a 1mm marker firmly to mark a ball...  'damaging the green by you actions - extremely inconsiderate to the course and your fellow golfers'
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying it will cause no damage then if you are pressing down a coin to go below the level of the surface of every green ?

Do you get out a mallet to smack it down below the level or give it a good hit with putter 

At least us ignorant inconsiderate pokerchip markets don't damage the greens.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And I have never ever witnessed anyone get distracted by a ball marker regardless of size 

If someone does then that as I said earlier says more about them.
		
Click to expand...

well there you go...

but shouldn't you, as a considerate player, take into account that some players just might get distracted - regardless of whether you think it something worth getting distracted about.  And so you act accordingly?

I wonder why 'traditional' markers were pretty much always pretty darned flat and very thin.  There must have been a reason.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			well there you go...

but shouldn't you, as a considerate player, take into account that some players just might get distracted - regardless of whether you think it something worth getting distracted about.  And so you act accordingly?

I wonder why 'traditional' markers were pretty much always pretty darned flat and very thin.  There must have been a reason.
		
Click to expand...

Cheaper to make, less materials


----------



## Markw (Mar 18, 2015)

therod said:



			There is no breach etiquette  

Do you find yourself getting angry at many everyday things ?
		
Click to expand...

Occasionally, I recall about 4-5 years ago I snapped my driver shaft while shutting the boot of my car with the handle still in, made me very angry at myself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			well there you go...

but shouldn't you, as a considerate player, take into account that some players just might get distracted - regardless of whether you think it something worth getting distracted about.  And so you act accordingly?

I wonder why 'traditional' markers were pretty much always pretty darned flat and very thin.  There must have been a reason.
		
Click to expand...

I have never met anyone who is distracted by them - so have nothing to take into account. The people have been more concerned with the art of putting.  

What's a traditional marker ? 

Seem old markers the same size as pokerchip markers - they aren't a new thing


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 18, 2015)

Good lord...is this rumbling on still?!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2015)

Markw said:



			Occasionally, I recall about 4-5 years ago I snapped my driver shaft while shutting the boot of my car with the handle still in, made me very angry at myself.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, a grafalloy blue in an r5. 

I have learned to let it go. I'm now at peace. I don't find myself raging against the flapping of a butterflys wings or even the shape and size of a ball marker 

Shall I pm you with the number of my counsellor ?


----------



## Soft hands (Mar 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			well there you go...

but shouldn't you, as a considerate player, take into account that some players just might get distracted - regardless of whether you think it something worth getting distracted about.  And so you act accordingly?

I wonder why 'traditional' markers were pretty much always pretty darned flat and very thin.  There must have been a reason.
		
Click to expand...

How does a poker chip distract you?


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			How does a poker chip distract you?
		
Click to expand...

Former gambling addiction


----------



## Soft hands (Mar 18, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Former gambling addiction 

Click to expand...

Haha it must be because no one has explained how it distracts them throughout this thread. 

If if it's not on your line,surely you shouldn't even notice it.


----------



## Markw (Mar 18, 2015)

therod said:



			Me too, a grafalloy blue in an r5. 

I have learned to let it go. I'm now at peace. I don't find myself raging against the flapping of a butterflys wings or even the shape and size of a ball marker 

Shall I pm you with the number of my counsellor ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer, it didn't take long to recover and I've been fine since, it was a RIP red eyes that had a hook built in it from new so no loss there. I actually still have it and keep it in the bag, cut down to whip length and re gripped and use it to administer punishment to moaners on the course, anti smokers and look at me types with all the gear and their poker chips.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a couple as course souvenirs, but would never use on the green.  Too big for purpose, and IMO, looks ugly.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 18, 2015)

Some of these posts makes me wonder how people get through life.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 18, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I find poker chips a bit unnecessary but as pointed out to me by my mate, they are easy to see when you have marked your ball and lining up a long putt.

I hate courses that only have poker chip markers left in the shop.
		
Click to expand...

2nd post that says they use the ball marker to read long putts? Bizarre when you have a bright white round 1.68 diameter ball that would be easier to see from distance than even the biggest blingiest poker chip you can find??? 

Strange choice.

and as for damaging a green with a ball marker by pressing it down? REALLY....... I mean seriously. Ridiculous statement.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Good lord...is this rumbling on still?!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, i thought that!


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep - the players 

Click to expand...

Worrying


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2015)

So the moral of this thread is be careful what opinions you express on here and be careful which posters you disagree with!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 18, 2015)

3565 said:



			2nd post that says they use the ball marker to read long putts? Bizarre when you have a bright white round 1.68 diameter ball that would be easier to see from distance than even the biggest blingiest poker chip you can find??? 

Strange choice.
		
Click to expand...


Sometimes, you mark your ball then tend the flag.whilst doing this you might look for a read from behind the flag. A bigger marker can assist in this case.  I tend to use coin type markers but do see the advantage of a bigger markers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Worrying
		
Click to expand...

Why is that worrying ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Tongo said:



			So the moral of this thread is be careful what opinions you express on here and be careful which posters you disagree with!
		
Click to expand...

There has been a good deal of unpleasant judgements made towards people who use a pokerchip - not nice to see tbh


----------



## DanFST (Mar 18, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I dare you to take a vote on it.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't met anyone on here so it would be rigged! :rofl:


But yes, Mark Crossfield uses a poker chip, I think that says it all. 

I'm going to use a small satsuma or a clementine, it's about the same size as a poker chip. And say anyone that is distracted by it is weak.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is that worrying ?
		
Click to expand...

Have you read some of the stuff on the rules thread


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2015)

DanFST said:



			I haven't met anyone on here so it would be rigged! :rofl:


But yes, Mark Crossfield uses a poker chip, I think that says it all. 

I'm going to use a small satsuma or a clementine, it's about the same size as a poker chip. And say anyone that is distracted by it is weak.
		
Click to expand...

I've put a dinner plate in the bag for tomorrow's round. Multi purpose. Cellophane wrap some sandwiches onto it as well.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 18, 2015)

Happy Gilmore marks his with a cheese cracker! Just saying...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Have you read some of the stuff on the rules thread
		
Click to expand...

Not really


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Happy Gilmore marks his with a cheese cracker! Just saying...
		
Click to expand...

Didn't someone use a beer can ?


----------



## Markw (Mar 18, 2015)

Tongo said:



			So the moral of this thread is be careful what opinions you express on here and be careful which posters you disagree with!
		
Click to expand...

There does seem to be a group of  members here that argue in unison!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There has been a good deal of unpleasant judgements made towards people who use a pokerchip - not nice to see tbh
		
Click to expand...

Just think how a smoker who uses a pokerchip must feel.

I have the Samaritans on speed dial.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2015)

Marketing guys know golfers inside out.  Chuck a few colourful new type markers about and the boys will buy them even if they have a pocket full of things that will do the same job.

Anyway, poker chip markers are so last year. A new design marker will be in a shop near you soon. Probably.


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2015)

I tend to use whatever loose change I have in my pocket, but am a go with the flow sort of golfer. When marking near to the hole I sometimes use a 5p coin, but I don't recommend one when playing on large greens, as the can be a sod to find.

Tried the poker chip marker I got with the GM magazine today. Are GM promoting being inconsiderate to your playing partners ?


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Just think how a smoker who uses a pokerchip must feel.

I have the Samaritans on speed dial.
		
Click to expand...

Than goodness you stand in the right place - then the poo really hits the fan if you don't !'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:





Click to expand...

You ok ?


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You ok ?
		
Click to expand...

Fine, I'm just going to have to travel north and east and have a game with you so we can chat about squaddie humour v crab humour.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 18, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Just think how a smoker who uses a pokerchip must feel.

I have the Samaritans on speed dial.
		
Click to expand...

:clap: If they used a yellow ball also, they should be banned from every golf course. 



bluewolf said:



			I've put a dinner plate in the bag for tomorrow's round. Multi purpose. Cellophane wrap some sandwiches onto it as well.
		
Click to expand...

With the correct marketing, you could be a millionaire! Also if your playing partner forgets his poker chip, you could pull a slice of beef tomato from one of the sardines and let him use that. You'd be the most considerate golfer in your club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Fine, I'm just going to have to travel north and east and have a game with you so we can chat about squaddie humour v crab humour.
		
Click to expand...


You were trying humour ?!?!

Well I missed that 

Good effort :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2015)

DanFST said:



			With the correct marketing, you could be a millionaire! Also if your playing partner forgets his poker chip, you could pull a slice of beef tomato from one of the sardines and let him use that.
		
Click to expand...

That would depend on the sarny.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn't someone use a beer can ?
		
Click to expand...

Can't remember.
Howvere, his caddy certainly nicked a quarter someone marked their ball with... be warned, those using currency!


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You were trying humour ?!?!

Well I missed that 

Good effort :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You do most times - were you RAF Regt.


----------



## Markw (Mar 18, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Just think how a smoker who uses a pokerchip must feel.

I have the Samaritans on speed dial.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't you just use a mini round ashtray and after placing your ball put it to the side of green to hold ciggy while putting? A nice polished silver one would be nice and no worries of the stigma associated with the poker chip?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 18, 2015)

This thread is mad Ted !!


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			This thread is mad Ted !!
		
Click to expand...

Its only 17 pages in, long way to go yet.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 18, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Its only 17 pages in, long way to go yet.
		
Click to expand...

OH PLEASE GOD NO ha ha .. enjoyed the read to be honest , stil mad tho 


P.S im on the 40 posts per page option so im only on 5th page


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2015)

I was going to reply to the traditional size ball marker question but saw that there were another quintillion posts to get through and there was no way I was going to read them all, so apologies if it's already been answered:

The traditional size ball marker was that of a silver sixpence. (1/8" deviation up or down was permitted)


----------



## Bratty (Mar 18, 2015)

Funnily enough I don't think anyone has answered that. They're too busy arguing about other stuff!


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 18, 2015)

only 17 pages... i use a coin or a tee or sometimes just nudge the ball over a bit if I cant be botherd to pick it up.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 18, 2015)

Get real people, how often in a round do you have to move a marker?  Once...twice....??  Is it really a big deal?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 18, 2015)

Is now a good time to point out that a poker chip is the same diameter as an old penny coin?


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 18, 2015)

When on the green, if you have difficulty spotting where you put your marker, just use a poker chip marker. You'll spot it instantly and help speed play up &#128512; its a simple solution


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			When on the green, if you have difficulty spotting where you put your marker, just use a poker chip marker. You'll spot it instantly and help speed play up &#128512; its a simple solution
		
Click to expand...

You mean put a poker chip down next to your marker ? I like it, two markers, its got style.:thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2015)

richart said:



			You mean put a poker chip down next to your marker ? I like it, two markers, its got style.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			When on the green, if you have difficulty spotting where you put your marker, just use a poker chip marker. You'll spot it instantly and help speed play up &#128512; its a simple solution
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			You mean put a poker chip down next to your marker ? I like it, two markers, its got style.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

This is the way ahead!
Lift the poker chip if it interferes with a players line of sight but leaving your marker, then replace poker chip when they've putted.

Even better, you could use a dinner plate to mark your marker, then nobody's going to tread on it or your line.


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 18, 2015)

Ooh dinner plate... What make though? Bone china obviously? Blue patterned edge or plain?


----------



## Bratty (Mar 18, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			Ooh dinner plate... What make though? Bone china obviously? Blue patterned edge or plain?
		
Click to expand...

Would have to be plain, surely? Patterns may put some people off!


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 19, 2015)

Excellent. Another thing to add to the list of must haves. 

Pink Castle Tees - Check
Iron Headcovers (especially effective on my cast clubs) - Check
Black gloves - Have a few so check. 
Yellow golf balls - Check. 
Pokerchip ball marker - Thanks GM. Check. 


Now if I ever have a match against a few people on here I'll win by the second.  I may have caused them to explode in anger and cause the disappearance of a club up my singularity but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 19, 2015)

An 18 page debate on ball markers...........

..... Really!:mmm:


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 19, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			An 18 page debate on ball markers...........

..... Really!:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Yep. But it's a bit more entertaining than yet another thread about whether to buy a Titlaway Nanozoid Jetstream driver in preference to a Pinzuno Whoppitbetter and whether the extra yard distance is worth the extra Â£500


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2015)

The recent Pokerchip GM free offering is a Orange/white colour which looks like something Ricky Fowler or Joost Luiten would use or anyone Cobra inclined or if youve been Tango'd
Previous ones have been either Black/White or Dark Blue/White 

Whick colour pokerchip works for you?


----------



## Slab (Mar 19, 2015)

Not talking about collections here or tee's, coins, pocket fluff, twigs etc but how many purpose built ball markers are you bagging at the moment?

I have 4 

My Odyssey & Gamola ones are with pitch repair tools and the other 2 are on opposite sides of a large coin/medal that I bought as a souvenir from the pro shop after a PB round 

I normally game the Odyssey one although the repair tool is a bit like a Klingon battle weapon and can stab you in the thigh when bending down to pick up the ball marker (means I generally leave the repair tool in the bag and stand on any pitch mark I make so my PP's don't see it) 

I cannot ever see my buying one that clips onto the baseball hat... they just send a shiver down my back, wrong on so many levels! (I'd rather put a two ball chipper in the bag) but they seem popular with a certain type of golfer

Poker-chips not for me either, but then I'm not a hopeless gambler or betting man so don't see the attraction in mixing the two

And don't get me started on those ones that help you line up your putt!

Oh and those folk that use the little plastic ones with the mini spike... Splurge people, take the game seriously and get a proper one!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm 'gaming' an off the shelf Royal Dornoch one just now.

I wasn't fitted for it   but it seems to suit my putting style quite well


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 19, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Yep. But it's a bit more entertaining than yet another thread about whether to buy a Titlaway Nanozoid Jetstream driver in preference to a Pinzuno Whoppitbetter and whether the extra yard distance is worth the extra Â£500
		
Click to expand...


This tickled me! :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The recent Pokerchip GM free offering is a Orange/white colour which looks like something Ricky Fowler or Joost Luiten would use or anyone Cobra inclined or if youve been Tango'd
Previous ones have been either Black/White or Dark Blue/White 

Which colour pokerchip works for you?

Click to expand...


Whole new thread right There Phil


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Yep. But it's a bit more entertaining than yet another thread about whether to buy a Titlaway Nanozoid Jetstream driver in preference to a Pinzuno Whoppitbetter and whether the extra yard distance is worth the extra Â£500
		
Click to expand...

I am absolutely with you on that!


----------



## Robobum (Mar 19, 2015)

Of course, a slightly bigger hole would make the big markers less of an obstacle!!!


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 19, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Of course, a slightly bigger hole would make the big markers less of an obstacle!!!


:whoo:
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Of course, a slightly bigger hole would make the big markers less of an obstacle!!!



Click to expand...

:rofl:

:whoo:

And I currently have 34 pokerchip markers but only game the two on regular occasions dependent on stimp and wind


----------



## matchrat (Mar 19, 2015)

Pic of my latest ball marker below - seem to be getting a lot of conceded holes recently


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

I game a poker chip, it makes me feel like a big man. Plus the over 60's ladies are in awe of me thinking i am some kind of professional vegas poker player. You should see how many cups of tea i get offered in the 19th! 

Chicks love poker chips. End.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 19, 2015)

I love you, Rooter!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 19, 2015)

matchrat said:



			Pic of my latest ball marker below - seem to be getting a lot of conceded holes recently

View attachment 14515

Click to expand...

I'd love to see you move it "2 to the right"!


----------



## Snelly (Mar 19, 2015)

This thread is another GM Forum classic! 

10 pages on markers!  Give me strength. 

I don't care what people use to mark their ball and to say it is off putting is unfathomable. 

What does annoy me though is the amount of times that people actually mark their ball - too much by plenty of golfers.  Just leave it if it is in no-one's line.  Same goes for all the lining up people do with the ball lines etc. Negligible benefits dreamt up by people that need to fill magazine space.

Mark it if it is in someones way otherwise leave it and when it is your turn, take your putt without all the faffing about. Over-marking is definitely a contributory factor in slow play in my opinion.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 19, 2015)

What annoys me is how people get so annoyed with other people.... Let people be people...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I don't care what people use to mark their ball and to say it is off putting is unfathomable.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see why it's "unfathomable".
Do you not ever move that twig or clag of mud which is just outside your putting line, but getting on your nerves?
Granted you're looking at the ball when putting but personally I'd like a clean view of my putting line when eyeing it up rather than have some alien object jutting out like a moles head.

Kudos for getting "unfathomable" into a post though


----------



## Snelly (Mar 19, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Do you not ever move that twig or clag of mud which is just outside your putting line, but getting on your nerves?
		
Click to expand...

No, other things on the green; balls, markers, stones, twigs etc don't bother me at all.  As long as there is nothing that the ball might reasonably hit then I am good to go. A moles head would be slightly bothersome though......


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			What annoys me is how people get so annoyed with other people.... Let people be people...
		
Click to expand...

That post annoyed me.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			That post annoyed me.
		
Click to expand...

only coz ur stalking RickG in Sports Direct , or M&S if you'd prefer


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			only coz ur stalking RickG in Sports Direct , or M&S if you'd prefer 

Click to expand...

It wasn't rick In the end. It was  mrs G buying him some new Dunlop clubs (he hasn't had any for a few weeks and in these times of economic tightness, needs must). Lord knows how she was gonna fit them in that little Merc?!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Snelly said:



			This thread is another GM Forum classic! 

10 pages on markers!  Give me strength. 

I don't care what people use to mark their ball and to say it is off putting is unfathomable. 

What does annoy me though is the amount of times that people actually mark their ball - too much by plenty of golfers.  Just leave it if it is in no-one's line.  Same goes for all the lining up people do with the ball lines etc. Negligible benefits dreamt up by people that need to fill magazine space.

Mark it if it is in someones way otherwise leave it and when it is your turn, take your putt without all the faffing about. Over-marking is definitely a contributory factor in slow play in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I like this , i might mark it to clean it or something but if your not on my line il put it straight back down and be lining up my putt as you are doing ur thing , saves time ,

 if i knock it in to a foot or so and can finish without standing on ur line il have a look at it and finish it off 8/10 times ..


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			That post annoyed me.
		
Click to expand...


Your youth and good looks annoy me!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			It wasn't rick In the end. It was  mrs G buying him some new Dunlop clubs (he hasn't had any for a few weeks and in these times of economic tightness, needs must). Lord knows how she was gonna fit them in that little Merc?!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha i saw the reply all right .. 


M&S  .... RIGHT O


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Your youth and good looks annoy me!
		
Click to expand...

Oh stop it! Got to have something going for me, and both of those are on the way out!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 19, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Your youth and good looks annoy me!
		
Click to expand...


Its gamesmanship!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Your youth and good looks annoy me!
		
Click to expand...

You are mentioning his youth & good looks , 

Bratty is in love with him , 

Forum Love ha ha


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			M&S .... RIGHT O 

Click to expand...

Seriously! I was buying some of those white chocolate round biscuits, arguably the best biscuit known to man.

And i had to pop into Currys as the hideously over priced kettle Mrs R bought had to be collected.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Ha ha i saw the reply all right .. 


M&S eh ? .... RIGHT O  if you say so !

Click to expand...

Which reminds me.. I was in M&S in Bolton last week and bumped into Paddy McGuinness.. I knew it was definitely him as I got the sudden urge to stop laughing.. That bloke is a humour vacuum...


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Which reminds me.. I was in M&S in Bolton last week and bumped into Paddy McGuinness.. I knew it was definitely him as I got the sudden urge to stop laughing.. That bloke is a humour vacuum...
		
Click to expand...

  Afternoon Danny glad i reminded you of that ha ..

P>S anyone want a pokerchip ballmarker ,   oh  & tees of some sort ?


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Afternoon Danny glad i reminded you of that ha ..

P>S anyone want a pokerchip ballmarker ,   oh  & tees of some sort ?
		
Click to expand...


I would but I am worried others would think I had small man syndrome.... I am so swept up in what other people are thinking about me when I am getting ready to putt.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I don't see why it's "unfathomable".
Do you not ever move that twig or clag of mud which is just outside your putting line, but getting on your nerves?
Granted you're looking at the ball when putting but personally I'd like a clean view of my putting line when eyeing it up rather than have some alien object jutting out like a moles head.

Kudos for getting "unfathomable" into a post though 

Click to expand...

Me too - and hence why I ask for any balls in my field of view to be marked.

Whilst it's not something that irks me really - I  find the poker-chip markers more ludicrous than annoying - the point is that many seem to think that if *they *are not bothered, or if it is something that *they *are doing something and * they* think is OK - then it's OK.  When actually if it's something that is unnecessary and *might* irritate or discomfort a fellow player - then perhaps we just shouldn't do it.

Though I accept that in today's 'me-me selfie' society this view on consideration to others at all times is perhaps just very old-fashioned.  And hey-ho so be it - in the great scheme of things a ball-marker are just that...pretty unimportant in itself.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I would but I am worried others would think I had small man syndrome.... I am so swept up in what other people are thinking about me when I am getting ready to putt.
		
Click to expand...


See post #189 


Ok how many went back to check ?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 19, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Me too - and hence why I ask for any balls in my field of view to be marked.

Whilst it's not something that irks me really - I find the poker-chip markers more ludicrous than annoying - the point is that many seem to think that if *they *are not bothered, or if it is something that *they *are doing something and *they* think is OK - then it's OK. When actually if it's something that is unnecessary and *might* irritate or discomfort a fellow player - then perhaps we just shouldn't do it.

Though I accept that in today's 'me-me selfie' society this view on consideration to others at all times is perhaps just very old-fashioned. And hey-ho so be it.
		
Click to expand...

I assume your moral stance of not upsetting a fellow player only applies to stroke play as you've posted several examples in the past of where you have deliberately tried to put off your opponent in matchplay?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			See post #189 


Ok how many went back to check ?
		
Click to expand...

See my shocked face! (with my cup of Hello Kitty tea and poker chip!)


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			See my shocked face! (with my cup of Hello Kitty tea and poker chip!)

View attachment 14517

Click to expand...

Its that big i thought it was the M&S biscuits


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2015)

ger147 said:



			I assume your moral stance of not upsetting a fellow player only applies to stroke play as you've posted several examples in the past of where you have deliberately tried to put off your opponent in matchplay?
		
Click to expand...

I never try and put someone off.  The only thing I can think of that you refer to is when I do or do not give short putts - and in matchplay all is fair.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Me too - and hence why I ask for any balls in my field of view to be marked.

Whilst it's not something that irks me really - I  find the poker-chip markers more ludicrous than annoying - the point is that many seem to think that if *they *are not bothered, or if it is something that *they *are doing something and * they* think is OK - then it's OK.  When actually if it's something that is unnecessary and *might* irritate or discomfort a fellow player - then perhaps we just shouldn't do it.

Though I accept that in today's 'me-me selfie' society this view on consideration to others at all times is perhaps just very old-fashioned.  And hey-ho so be it.
		
Click to expand...

How about - they understand that it doesn't bother their playing partners because none of them have had any issues with a pokerchip marker. It doesn't and isn't such an extreme as you keep on making it out.

I don't and I have no doubt others on this thread also don't just put a marker down and walk away without thinking of others. You keep suggesting that people with pokerchip markers only think of themselves on the golf course - highly judgemental , rude and also very wrong.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have seen Rick Shields use a camera lense cap a few times.... that dude must be TINY!!!!!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 19, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I never try and put someone off. The only thing I can think of that you refer to is when I do or do not give short putts - and in matchplay all is fair.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for confirming that your moral stance only applies to strokeplay.  That really is unfathomable...


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I have seen Rick Shields use a camera lense cap a few times.... that dude must be TINY!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Let it go Alex .. let it Go , its ok


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Me too - and hence why I ask for any balls in my field of view to be marked.

Whilst it's not something that irks me really - I  find the poker-chip markers more ludicrous than annoying - the point is that many seem to think that if *they *are not bothered, or if it is something that *they *are doing something and * they* think is OK - then it's OK.  When actually if it's something that is unnecessary and *might* irritate or discomfort a fellow player - then perhaps we just shouldn't do it.

Though I accept that in today's 'me-me selfie' society this view on consideration to others at all times is perhaps just very old-fashioned.  And hey-ho so be it - in the great scheme of things a ball-marker are just that...pretty unimportant in itself.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised that you ever manage to leave the house.. What with your well documented stance on attempting to ensure you do not upset anyone ever, no matter how inconsequential or ridiculous.. 

 I make every reasonable effort to be polite, considerate, well mannered and respectful whilst in the company of strangers.. However, if someone is going to get upset by the most ridiculous things, then I'm sorry, but the problem lies with them.. They should consider toughening up a bit and stop expecting everyone else to pussyfoot around them like they're a piece of Ming Dynasty porcelain... Rant over... No more from me on this stupid topic...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How about - they understand that it doesn't bother their playing partners because none of them have had any issues with a pokerchip marker. It doesn't and isn't such an extreme as you keep on making it out.

I don't and I have no doubt others on this thread also don't just put a marker down and walk away without thinking of others. You keep suggesting that people with pokerchip markers only think of themselves on the golf course - highly judgemental , rude and also very wrong.
		
Click to expand...

You read much into what I post.  I am only suggesting that we should remain considerate - and recognise that others might find large markers distracting.  Nothing else.  I find it curious that those who disagree seem unable to accept that it is possible that some might think this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You read much into what I post.  I am only suggesting that we should remain considerate - and recognise that others might find large markers distracting.  Nothing else.  I find it curious that those who disagree seem unable to accept that it is possible that some might think this.
		
Click to expand...

Why would a large pokerchip distract you ? 

Believe it's a question that has been asked but not answered yet

Again I haven't ever played or found anyone who has been distracted by a ball marker


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'm surprised that you ever manage to leave the house.. What with your well documented stance on attempting to ensure you do not upset anyone ever, no matter how inconsequential or ridiculous.. 

 I make every reasonable effort to be polite, considerate, well mannered and respectful whilst in the company of strangers.. However, if someone is going to get upset by the most ridiculous things, then I'm sorry, but the problem lies with them.. They should consider toughening up a bit and stop expecting everyone else to pussyfoot around them like they're a piece of Ming Dynasty porcelain... Rant over... No more from me on this stupid topic...
		
Click to expand...

Think I'll go on holiday for another 4 months


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Let it go Alex .. let it Go , its ok
		
Click to expand...


I have just put a frisby in my bag!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Why would a large pokerchip distract you ? *

Believe it's a question that has been asked but not answered yet

Again I haven't ever played or found anyone who has been distracted by a ball marker
		
Click to expand...


Especially when on the tee, you prefer other players to stand where you can see them?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

Mate of mine heard about this poker chip "phenomenon" Got to the first green after he played a nice approach. marking my ball i hear a shout of "ALL IN" turn round to see something like this: Overkill??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Mate of mine heard about this poker chip "phenomenon" Got to the first green after he played a nice approach. marking my ball i hear a shout of "ALL IN" turn round to see something like this: Overkill??

View attachment 14518

Click to expand...

:rofl:

You win


----------



## Sats (Mar 19, 2015)

I use a poker chip sized ball marker by groove fix and I've yet to have anyone complain that it's distracting.


----------



## Brechin balata (Mar 19, 2015)

i feel they are unnecessary. 

if they didn't bother your line of sight on a put every pro golfer would have one and a big logo on it.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would a large pokerchip distract you ? 

Believe it's a question that has been asked but not answered yet

Again I haven't ever played or found anyone who has been distracted by a ball marker
		
Click to expand...

They distract me, there you go.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I have just put a frisby in my bag!
		
Click to expand...

I've pinged a hubcap off of the Mrs' car for mine!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

DanFST said:



			They distract me, there you go.
		
Click to expand...

Why though which has been asked but not answered.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2015)

Brechin balata said:



			i feel they are unnecessary. 

if they didn't bother your line of sight on a put every pro golfer would have one and a big logo on it.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Surely they're only visible from above.. Are Sky Sports putting Cameras on drones now?


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

There is an obvious advantage to a poker chip marker. You can see it easily, so you don't walk on partners line by mistake. Mark with a 5p and most of us would never see it.

I do feel that golfers that are over worried about where everyone stands, what they mark their ball with etc, must be hard work to play with. I don't think I would ever relax in case I committed a major faux pas. Perhaps I don't take the game as seriously as some.:mmm:


----------



## DanFST (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why though which has been asked but not answered.
		
Click to expand...

I shouldn't really have to explain myself, if I said that to you on a course i'd expect you to change it for something more inconspicuous.

In all seriousness tho, I look at the hole not the ball when I putt. And brightly coloured things around the hole can really affect me. It's incredibly hard to focus 100% at the hole when theres a big bright interesting marker in your eyeline.  On the tee box people can fiddle with their bags, stand where they want and it won't phase me, so it's not me being difficult.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2015)

This thread is baffling me.....
If a pokerchip is on or near your line and you ask a player to move it - they'll move it, just as they would of it was a coin, a tee, a Â£20 note, a copy of the Sun or the aforementioned dead hippo ( might need a crane for that and that brings in a whole new meaning to damaging the greens)
If its not on or near your line and its distracting you then what are you doing on the green?
Putting or sightseeing......?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

DanFST said:



			I shouldn't really have to explain myself, if I said that to you on a course i'd expect you to change it for something more inconspicuous.

In all seriousness tho, I look at the hole not the ball when I putt. And brightly coloured things around the hole can really affect me. It's incredibly hard to focus 100% at the hole when theres a big bright interesting marker in your eyeline.  On the tee box people can fiddle with their bags, stand where they want and it won't phase me, so it's not me being difficult.
		
Click to expand...

My pokerchip isn't brightly coloured though - what about people's feet or different shades or grass or the edge of bunkers. 

Sorry but I would move my marker if it was in your line as is expected of all players - but changing a marker because it puts you off ? 

What about small bright interesting markers that you know are there also


----------



## DanFST (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but I would move my marker if it was in your line as is expected of all players - but changing a marker because it puts you off ?
		
Click to expand...

If your Marker was that precious that you insisted upon using it, despite me asking you if you could change it. I'd call you a Banker, you'd get two fingers and i'd see you in the 19th.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

DanFST said:



			If your Marker was that precious that you insisted upon using it, despite me asking you if you could change it. I'd call you a Banker, you'd get two fingers and i'd see you in the 19th.
		
Click to expand...

And I would smile , thank the stars I avoided playing with someone so precious and get on with enjoying myself playing golf

Poulter plays with a big pokerchip marker with his kids name on it , seen Westwood use one in the Ryder Cup and also McIlroy use one

I can just imagine you telling them to replace it or you won't play with them.

So what if a small marker was very bright and colourful - is that also banned whilst your playing ? How about the sun ?


----------



## Markw (Mar 19, 2015)

What about one of these, a little bit less of a distraction and they can even do name printing on it to make it special.
http://www.thriftcat.org/upc/501876979822/gatormade-personalized-golf-ball-marker


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Markw said:



			What about one of these, a little bit less of a distraction and they can even do name printing on it to make it special.
http://www.thriftcat.org/upc/501876979822/gatormade-personalized-golf-ball-marker

Click to expand...

Not a pokerchip so will get it a miss :thup:


----------



## Break90 (Mar 19, 2015)

DanFST said:



			If your Marker was that precious that you insisted upon using it, despite me asking you if you could change it. I'd call you a Banker, you'd get two fingers and i'd see you in the 19th.
		
Click to expand...

If you were that precious about something so trivial I'd save you the trouble


----------



## Brechin balata (Mar 19, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Why? Surely they're only visible from above.. Are Sky Sports putting Cameras on drones now? 

Click to expand...

u sayin markers are only visible above ??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Brechin balata said:



			u sayin markers are only visible above ??
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing he means when it comes to being shown on telly


----------



## 3565 (Mar 19, 2015)

Markw said:



			What about one of these, a little bit less of a distraction and they can even do name printing on it to make it special.
http://www.thriftcat.org/upc/501876979822/gatormade-personalized-golf-ball-marker

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Poker chips belong on a gambling table not on a green marking golf balls. End of.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And I would smile , thank the stars I avoided playing with someone so precious and get on with enjoying myself playing golf.

I can just imagine you telling them to replace it or you won't play with them.

So what if a small marker was very bright and colourful - is that also banned whilst your playing ? How about the sun ?
		
Click to expand...

Still an afternoon in the 19th is better playing with an inconsiderate bigot. And ironically I would be considered the precious one? When you would have made it clear your having some sort of mÃ©nage et trois with your pokerchip and you cannot be separated. 


I imagine if i explained to them I found it distracting and ask if they'd mind changing to a coin or something, they'd have no problem. Unless they were either inconsiderate or just Richards.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Still an afternoon in the 19th is better playing with an inconsiderate bigot. And ironically I would be considered the precious one? When you would have made it clear your having some sort of mÃ©nage et trois with your pokerchip and you cannot be separated. 


I imagine if i explained to them I found it distracting and ask if they'd mind changing to a coin or something, they'd have no problem. Unless they were either inconsiderate or just Richards.
		
Click to expand...

A bigot ?! Pardon me ?

And I would expect a pro would tell you that you have issues with concentration if a ball marker puts you off when it's not in your line 

So small bright coloured markers are ok then ?


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

DanFST said:



			They distract me, there you go.
		
Click to expand...

 Having played with Phil, there are a lot more distracting things about him than his ball marker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			Having played with Phil, there are a lot more distracting things about him than his ball marker.

Click to expand...



I'm going to buy you a pair of the trousers :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			There is an obvious advantage to a poker chip marker. You can see it easily, so you don't walk on partners line by mistake. Mark with a 5p and most of us would never see it.

I do feel that golfers that are over worried about where everyone stands, what they mark their ball with etc, must be hard work to play with. I don't think I would ever relax in case I committed a major faux pas. Perhaps I don't take the game as seriously as some.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


I'm with you brother!

I hear what some are saying but it is beyond my comprehension how a PP's ball-marker can be so much of a distraction unless it is on your intended line, in which case ask for it to be moved, otherwise I have far more important things to worry about on the course.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 19, 2015)

This thread is a classic. Can we get it stickied? Claiming someone's a bigot for using a poker chip ball marker. Brilliant.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			This thread is a classic. Can we get it stickied? Claiming someone's a bigot for using a poker chip ball marker. Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

How dare you! You racist, sexist homophobe! Let's throw everyone out there! Lol


----------



## Sats (Mar 19, 2015)

Weary that ball markers are such a talking point! Personally if you have a problem with someones ball marker take the following steps;

1/ Remember this is just a game.
2/ OCD is not a trait anyone but yourself cares about. 
3/ The other persons ball marker isn't your concern unless it's on your line of putt, in which case there is a rule about it.
4/ Take a man up pill and enjoy that your are on the course.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

Sats said:



			2/ OCD is not a trait anyone but yourself cares about.
		
Click to expand...

Please can you at least call it CDO so it is in the correct alphabetical order?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Please can you at least call it CDO so it is in the correct alphabetical order?
		
Click to expand...

Good work sir!


----------



## Sats (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Please can you at least call it CDO so it is in the correct alphabetical order?
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Please can you at least call it CDO so it is in the correct alphabetical order?
		
Click to expand...

You are on fire !!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

I've never had an issue using a poker chip marker but will also carry a small plastic marker that sticks in the ground, should anyone suggest it's on the line or close to it. Will I change? No. I think it's an issue of the other player if they are getting so distracted by the size of my marker.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 19, 2015)

Can a Moderator please, please end this madness?  256 responses to such a non-entity of a subject.  Thinking of starting a new thread about 'watching paint dry' &#128564;


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Has anyone changed their mind re the forum members theyd like to play with since this thread started .. 

If you were an outsider reading this id say ya wouldnt wana play with alota guys ..


----------



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2015)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Can a Moderator please, please end this madness?  256 responses to such a non-entity of a subject.  Thinking of starting a new thread about 'watching paint dry' &#63028;
		
Click to expand...

You'd better check with JohnnyDee first. He's the forum's official thread starter! (An electronic equivalent of Ivor Robson i suppose!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Can a Moderator please, please end this madness?  256 responses to such a non-entity of a subject.  Thinking of starting a new thread about 'watching paint dry' &#128564;
		
Click to expand...

We have the "Where is the historic place to stand" thread to beat - plenty of millege yet


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Tongo said:



			You'd better check with JohnnyDee first. He's the forum's official thread starter! (An electronic equivalent of Ivor Robson i suppose!)
		
Click to expand...

:clap::rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Has anyone changed their mind re the forum members theyd like to play with since this thread started .. 

If you were an outsider reading this id say ya wouldnt wana play with alota guys ..
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Think life's too short :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. Think life's too short :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I agree Martin pity a few others in this thread dont realise that ha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			I agree Martin pity a few others in this thread dont realise that ha
		
Click to expand...

Of course had I used a poker chip back on that fateful day...


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Of course had I used a poker chip back on that fateful day...
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha only thing that bugs me on the course is someone talking when im playing , if your talking keep talking , just dont start up mid swing ha


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Actually Martin PM me ur address im gona send you a ball marker , wont tell ya what it is .. you will see when u get it and will notice i pay attention to whats said aswell ha


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Ha ha only thing that bugs me on the course is someone talking when im playing
		
Click to expand...

And of they're talking about poker chips then they'd better watch it.....


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Imurg said:



			And of they're talking about poker chips then they'd better watch it.....
		
Click to expand...

Esp if they are standing in the wrong place ha ha


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Esp if they are standing in the wrong place ha ha
		
Click to expand...

And smoking a cig


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

Think I might go old skool in the medal on SUnday and do a Brian Barnes and use a can of bitter to mark my ball. Let's see what PP's make of that


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 19, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Still an afternoon in the 19th is better playing with an inconsiderate bigot.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2015)

Brechin balata said:



			u sayin markers are only visible above ??
		
Click to expand...

Well if you're going to put a big logo on it (as per your post) then I'm guessing you're going to put it on the top? In which case, a camera 30ft away and at eye level probably isn't going to pick it up is it? Now, if you want to put it all round the sides, then you need to ask Sky to borrow the Joddrell bank telescope so that it can be picked up by the viewers at home.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bigot, *:*  a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices. 
Think this is what he had in mind, and I agree.


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

3565 said:



			Bigot, *:*  a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices. 
Think this is what he had in mind, and I agree. 

Click to expand...

 That covers most forumers.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			That covers most forumers.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Very good point 

Guess that could be aimed at someone who strongly argues against anything said negative about aimpoint - appears we are all bigots :thup:

Who would have thought pokerchips would lead to such an enlightening discovery - wonder what next we find out on this wonderful forum :thup:


----------



## 3565 (Mar 19, 2015)

We've found it out already, your a bigot.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2015)

3565 said:



			We've found it out already, your a bigot.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. The important word is "and" just before the word "prejudices". Phil might be obstinate, you could argue intolerant, but you'd struggle to prove Prejudiced.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 19, 2015)

In actual fact, I don't have an issue with anyone who is against anything so long as they are informed well enough to have an opinion (both sides) about any subject. When you don't know what your talking about or just ask mindful questions all the time, I've got no time for. If you play golf for fun, what the hell are you doing causing arguements on here for. Keep your nose out and stick to your fun days.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 19, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Not really. The important word is "and" just before the word "prejudices". Phil might be obstinate, you could argue intolerant, but you'd struggle to prove Prejudiced.
		
Click to expand...

I don't entirely agree with you there,

Prejudice
preconceived opinion that is not based on reason or actual experience.

He has no experience of Aimpoint, so he's prejudicious with his views, as is most about it. 

But thats off topic and I ain't goin into that.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2015)

3565 said:



			I don't entirely agree with you there,
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately for us both, it's entirely irrelevant whether we agree. :thup:


----------



## 3565 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm done with this post, like I said earlier poker chips belong on a table.

next subject Jonnydee......


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 19, 2015)

3565 said:



			I'm done with this post, like I said earlier poker chips belong on a table.

next subject Jonnydee......
		
Click to expand...

I'll get right on it.

Thinking of starting a thread about on-course drinking fountains or post-round shoe and trolley-cleaning air compressors. Both, I'm sure we all agree, are pretty hot topics. Anyone?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

KenL said:



			I have 2 in my pocket.  Use a big Un when far away but only use a small one when close to the hole or anywhere near someone's line.
		
Click to expand...

A man after my own heart - right pocket for the ickle one, left pocket for the poker chip.:thup:

BTW I went into my local casino tonight and put my Porthmadog ball marker on no.9, they wouldn't pay out the sods!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

3565 said:



			We've found it out already, your a bigot.
		
Click to expand...

Would politely request you don't throw insults at me or anyone else on this thread.

Yes I play golf for fun and have strong opinions at times over things just like we all do but that doesn't give you or any other faceless keyboard warrior the right to throw insults or disparaging remarks towards me or in fact anyone 

Every time you post you do it with a lack of respect for anyone else - you turn your nose up at anyone who dares to use clubs that are popular or who just play the game for enjoyment. I mainly ignore anything you post so I politely request you do the same


----------



## Robobum (Mar 19, 2015)

Name calling over the use of a plastic disc?

Wow! Just wow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Sometimes, you mark your ball then tend the flag.whilst doing this you might look for a read from behind the flag. A bigger marker can assist in this case.  I tend to use coin type markers but do see the advantage of a bigger markers.
		
Click to expand...

Casino chips are a massive dis-advantage in matchplay.

Apparently, Las Vegas university did a study on it and bright casino chips actually look closer to the hole, than normal sized ball markers. This has a big say, on who is next to putt, with them looking on average 12% nearer than their competitors.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			OH PLEASE GOD NO ha ha .. enjoyed the read to be honest , stil mad tho 


P.S im on the 40 posts per page option so im only on 5th page
		
Click to expand...

Bit ostentatious going with 40 per page, aren't yer?


----------



## 3565 (Mar 20, 2015)

:rofl:Faceless Keyboard warriors? 
I wouldn't politely ignore you, I'd just ignore you. 

Strange how someone called you an inconsiderate bigot, but said nothing? But hey ho. Get on with it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 20, 2015)

Some people on this thread need to back off please
Any more and thread will be closed
Couple of warnings issued


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 20, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Name calling over the use of a plastic disc?

Wow! Just wow.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty shocked too, I'm easy going so I just let things wash. 

I could not tell you about a single marker from anyone I have played with, well I think one was green once from which much hilarity ensued.

Someone could use a beer coaster and it wouldn't bother me, just don't use your Audi as a ball marker, no matter how fancy your reversing camera is! That's going too far!

I am actually for bigger ball markers, most are too small and it does waste time when people cannot find them! Ball sized, like a poker chip, is probably ideal.


----------



## seteefeet (Mar 20, 2015)

Rarely post on this forum, but couldn't resist this thread.
Can't believe how uptight some people get about such a little thing and actually go on and on trying to prove that a ball marker can really have any bearing on a game of golf.
If someone's ball marker is too bright for you, you have far bigger issues going on and should probably seek help.
Personally wouldn't mind someone using a rat in a hat, eating a pickled onion, provided it wasn't on my line.
Please don't close the thread, I love this madness.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 20, 2015)

seteefeet said:



			Rarely post on this forum, but couldn't resist this thread.
Can't believe how uptight some people get about such a little thing and actually go on and on trying to prove that a ball marker can really have any bearing on a game of golf.
If someone's ball marker is too bright for you, you have far bigger issues going on and should probably seek help.
Personally wouldn't mind someone using a rat in a hat, eating a pickled onion, provided it wasn't on my line.
Please don't close the thread, I love this madness.
		
Click to expand...


So rarely that this is the first time....  Welcome... do not feed the madness....


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			So rarely that this is the first time....  Welcome... do not feed the madness....
		
Click to expand...

Madness? I have had an idea while trying to buff the scratches out of my lads Xbox game. I am going to use an old DVD. perfect size and shape, plus in the right light will dazzle my opponents!! Is this taking gamesmanship too far??


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bit  IRISH going with 40 per page, aren't yer?

Click to expand...


Fixed that for ya mate .. :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Madness? I have had an idea while trying to buff the scratches out of my lads Xbox game. I am going to use an old DVD. perfect size and shape, plus in the right light will dazzle my opponents!! Is this taking gamesmanship too far??
		
Click to expand...


Gamesmanship is the use of dubious (although not technically illegal) methods to win or gain a serious advantage in a game or sport. It has been described as "Pushing the rules to the limit without getting caught, using whatever dubious methods possible to achieve the desired end" (Lumpkin, Stoll and Beller, 1994:92). It may be inferred that the term derives from the idea of playing for the game (i.e., to win at any cost) as opposed to sportsmanship, which derives from the idea of playing for sport. The term originates from Stephen Potter's humorous 1947 book, The Theory and Practice of Gamesmanship (or the Art of Winning Games without Actually Cheating).


No specific mention of the use of CDs to mark your ball in the rules of gamesmanship...


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2015)

I know Liverbirdie likes to get an unusual word or two into his prose, but is there a competition to say the b word as often as possible. Personally find it an objectionable word.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Gamesmanship is the use of dubious (although not technically illegal) methods to win or gain a serious advantage in a game or sport. It has been described as "Pushing the rules to the limit without getting caught, using whatever dubious methods possible to achieve the desired end" (Lumpkin, Stoll and Beller, 1994:92). It may be inferred that the term derives from the idea of playing for the game (i.e., to win at any cost) as opposed to sportsmanship, which derives from the idea of playing for sport. The term originates from Stephen Potter's humorous 1947 book, The Theory and Practice of Gamesmanship (or the Art of Winning Games without Actually Cheating).


No specific mention of the use of CDs to mark your ball in the rules of gamesmanship...
		
Click to expand...

Cool! Thinking if i cut a 1/6th section out in a cheese wedge shape, i could actually use it as an alignment aid. It should slow play down too much and is much cheaper than that 100 quid plus scotty cameron thingy!!

Watch this space, Dragons Den here i come! (again!)


----------



## YorkshireStu (Mar 20, 2015)

I just got my GM mag with a nice orange poker chip ball marker. I can't see any issues with it, it's thin and it's not particularly wide.


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2015)

YorkshireStu said:



			I just got my GM mag with a nice orange poker chip ball marker. I can't see any issues with it, it's thin and it's not particularly wide.
		
Click to expand...

 Did it come with a warning that some golfers may take great offence to it ?


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 20, 2015)

YorkshireStu said:



			I just got my GM mag with a nice orange poker chip ball marker. I can't see any issues with it, it's thin and it's not particularly wide.
		
Click to expand...


That Stu is because you are a normal human being. There are those though who will think you are trying to start a fight... Have small manhood... are playing a game. And there you were thinking you were just trying to mark your ball.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 20, 2015)

richart said:



			I know Liverbirdie likes to get an unusual word or two into his prose,.
		
Click to expand...

No Kidding ha 



Liverbirdie said:



			Bit ostentatious going with 40 per page, aren't yer?

Click to expand...


----------



## Snelly (Mar 21, 2015)

3565 said:



			We've found it out already, your a bigot.
		
Click to expand...

I think we've also found out that *your* grasp of English is on a par with your level of congeniality.


----------



## Luca4 (Mar 21, 2015)

DanFST said:



			If your Marker was that precious that you insisted upon using it, despite me asking you if you could change it. I'd call you a Banker, you'd get two fingers and i'd see you in the 19th.
		
Click to expand...

You use yellow balls........says it all!&#128513;


----------



## drdel (Mar 21, 2015)

As the started of this thread I should offer a sincere apology to all of those who have got wound up over this issue -t'was a quiet day and I just posted my (not very strongly held) thoughts for a bit if amusement and hoping to generate some idle banter.

Just shows how you need to be careful what you wish for


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

drdel said:



			As the started of this thread I should offer a sincere apology to all of those who have got wound up over this issue -t'was a quiet day and I just posted my (not very strongly held) thoughts for a bit if amusement and hoping to generate some idle banter.

Just shows how you need to be careful what you wish for
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise - no one could have seen how effected some are by a pokerchip marker and the reaction they have towards people that use them :thup:


----------



## DanFST (Mar 21, 2015)

Luca4 said:



			You use yellow balls........says it all!&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Used a black glove once too! 



drdel said:



			As the started of this thread I should offer a sincere apology to all of those who have got wound up over this issue.
		
Click to expand...

Don't apologise. I'm not sure anyone gets worked up by a forum! it's been a very entertaining thread.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 21, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I think we've also found out that *your* grasp of English is on a par with your level of congeniality.
		
Click to expand...

Why thank you :thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hahaha! How is this thread still possibly going?!??! Get lives people, really.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			Hahaha! How is this thread still possibly going?!??! Get lives people, really.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not every read the thread on HNSP


----------



## 3565 (Mar 21, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I think we've also found out that *your* grasp of English is on a par with your level of congeniality.
		
Click to expand...

And I personally think there is far 'worser' English goin on in this forum then mine, you don't have to look far either.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 21, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Used a black glove once too! 



thread.
		
Click to expand...

woah getting into GCW territory there


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 21, 2015)

I think when I rock up wearing this sometime this season I think my poker chip marker will be the last thing on my playing partners minds.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 21, 2015)

drdel said:



			As the started of this thread I should offer a sincere apology to all of those who have got wound up over this issue -t'was a quiet day and I just posted my (not very strongly held) thoughts for a bit if amusement and hoping to generate some idle banter.

Just shows how you need to be careful what you wish for
		
Click to expand...

That's the consequence of not consulting with JohnnyDee before starting a thread!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 21, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			I think when I rock up wearing this sometime this season I think my poker chip marker will be the last thing on my playing partners minds.








Click to expand...

Have you nicked those off of Peter Wright?!


----------



## Markw (Mar 21, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Used a black glove once too!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that the colour to wear, I have only ever worn black gloves, looks good with my yellow Bridgestone E6 balls.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Have you nicked those off of Peter Wright?!
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I did recently lend them to the barmaid at the club who was going to a fancy dress party as Peter Wright.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 21, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Funnily enough I did recently lend them to the barmaid at the club who was going to a fancy dress party as Peter Wright.
		
Click to expand...

Love it! Someone going to a fancy dress party as Peter Wright!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Love it! Someone going to a fancy dress party as Peter Wright!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it was a fundraiser for the local darts league. I was most put out when she asked if she could borrow my "stupid" trousers. Blooming cheek!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2015)

Use several poker chip markers today in my round with Sawtooth. He's not a fan and had several smaller ones too so think I kept him and my other PP happy. Even gave him a brief description on Aimpoint. Not sure what he did to deserve such a bad day


----------



## vkurup (Mar 21, 2015)

I got gifted a personalised ball marker... My name et al.. only problem Was that it was nice green in colour.. Very difficult to spot if you stepped too far away from it!!!!!  Used it for half a round and now packed away somewhere safe at the bottom of some drawer....


----------

